# The Draft Game - First Pick



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

If the Magic win the lottery and end up with the first pick, who would you want the Magic to pick and why?

OK, so it isn't much of a game, but I'll at least rep complete replies. :bsmile:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Andre Bargani or Adam Morrison.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

shookem said:


> Andre Bargani or Adam Morrison.


It doesn't count unless you tell us why and you can only pick 1 player.

No rep for you yet.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> It doesn't count unless you tell us why and you can only pick 1 player.
> 
> No rep for you yet.



lol, I'm not doing this for the rep(but feel free to rep me because you like the post), I'm doing it because I love supporting / talking about the 'loser' franchises.

Ok, I'll put a little more effort into it though.

Bargnani: Only if he can back up some of this hype in the workouts. If he does, he should be the first overall, only euro-scared GM's could pass on a guy with the reported skill set of his. The Magic played Toronto enough times this year that Orlando fans had a chance to see that drafting Villanueva wasn't a mistake for Toronto and drafting by position is silly until this guy PROVE their position in the NBA. Darko/Dwight/Andre (you could call it the "A.D.D." group, perfect because they're all young and hyperactive!) would be big, tough, and skilled enough to potentially compete for eastern finals (assuming positive developments takes place and the rest of the team responds).

Morrison: Nelson looks like he'll be an effective PG for years, Howard anchores the post, the team still needs a great wing though. I'm not sure if Morrison's the best, and on most teams I'd rather take Gay if they're looking for a forward, but there's something about Morrison that makes me believe he'd be welcomed and do well in Orlando. I also like the Morrison pick because at some point Vaquez is going to come over and even if he'ds just a role player, him, Howard and Darko could be good enough of a frontcourt.

I know I'm only supossed to pick one, but I don't know everything about this Magic team, I follow them as closely as someone can for their second or third favourite team, so I'll leave the executive decisions to the die-hards.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> If the Magic win the lottery and end up with the first pick, who would you want the Magic to pick and why?
> 
> OK, so it isn't much of a game, but I'll at least rep complete replies. :bsmile:


Magic has 

Nelson for pg
Hedo for sf 
Howard for pf ( vice-versa )
Milicic for C (vice-versa )

So it seems a good shooting guard with defensive abilities would fit well instead of Stevenson who lacks defense. This could be Rudy Gay who can play small forward position, and Hedo for 2.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

notting_hill said:


> Magic has
> 
> Nelson for pg
> Hedo for sf
> ...


1st overall is too high to pick Brandon Roy, but if Orlando picks 11th and Roy still on the board, he'd probably be a good choice for Orlando.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

shookem said:


> 1st overall is too high to pick Brandon Roy, but if Orlando picks 11th and Roy still on the board, he'd probably be a good choice for Orlando.


I dont know the details of 2006 draft. I mean who is much better and who has got more potential. I just wrote it according to the things I read so far.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Are you worried about taking need/position over talent with overall #1 pick? Are Bargnani and Gay worthy of a #1 pick?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

If, and that's a big if, the Magic were to win the #1 pick, and use it instead of trading down a few spots like they should, I'd like to see us draft Adam Morrison. Sure his defense is suspect, but with zone defense being an option and Dwight, Darko and Battie waiting in the paint, Morrison only has to be able to guide the offense into them. So that's too much of a problem. On the offensive end, Morrison and Turkoglu would switch off on the 2 and 3 position and we'd have such a tall lineup, besides Jameer of course. 

Nelson 6'
Morrison 6'8"
Hedo 6'10"
Dwight 6'11"
Darko 7'

On offense, we'd be hard to stop with the outside shooting from the three perimeter positions as well as from Darko. Dwight would see single coverage more and more and he'd wreak havoc. Jameer is solid from 20, A-Mo and Turk have 3 point range and Darko is pretty solid 17-20. 

And if we need defense on the perimeter, we've still got Ariza off the bench. We could even go super big and have him come in for Jameer and have Hedo or A-Mo bring the ball up.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

If that happened, we draft the player with the most value, then trade him for an sg.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

If we have the first pick, which is very unlikely, 0.8% I believe, we do 1 of 2 things. We either draft based on talent or need, like usual.

Firstly we need to assess the team, at the moment we have 2 solid starters Dwight Howard and Jameer Nelson. Everyone else is not starter quality for a playoff team in my opinion. That includes Hedo and Darko, at least not yet. Our main weakness is definitely the wing, so that'd be our need-based pick.

The wings (or potential wings) at the top of the draft board include Thomas, Gay and Morrison really. Roy might be considered, but it's doubtful. If Thomas was to improve his dribble and add some range to his jumper he'd be a great 3, he definitely has the speed and lateral movement to cover 3's on defense, if he can add a confident dribble I'm sure a first step could follow.

Personally, I'd probably take Aldridge. You can never have too many young big men. He has size, good defense, and is still young. He's far from mechanical too. He'd also be the top pick in terms of tradeability. Many teams need size in this draft, especially the teams at the top. The Blazers, Bulls and Hawks could all use a big man. Aldridge would be my pick, because if we don't trade him for a solid 2 or 3 then we could keep him. If he works out, fantastic, he reminds me of Jermaine O'Neal in a sense.

Need might be the better move though. I like Morrison as an option, a good scorer and smart player who hustles. I'd probably take Thomas though, as long as I was certain he could become a 3. I'd need to see him more in workouts though.

I'm glad we don't have a top pick. This draft has no clear cut #1, so chances are the player who develops to become the best of the class will not be the #1 pick.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

shookem said:


> lol, I'm not doing this for the rep(but feel free to rep me because you like the post), I'm doing it because I love supporting / talking about the *'loser'* franchises.


I see you're from Toronto. Toronto Raptors is 100x more of a loser franchise than Orlando. Don't disrespect our team like that.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

notting_hill said:


> Magic has
> 
> Nelson for pg
> Hedo for sf
> ...


Stevenson is an excellent defender. At SG, they're looking for a well-rounded player. Someone with good size and athleticism, who can play good defense while also having the ability to hit the 3-Point shot. The ability to create their own shot and good passing and handling abilities would be helpful as well, but someone with all those abilities will be tough to find. There are a few guys in the draft who have the potential to do all that, but you never know. We need a modern day Nick Anderson, he would have worked perfectly with this current team.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

jskudera said:


> I see you're from Toronto. Toronto Raptors is 100x more of a loser franchise than Orlando. Don't disrespect our team like that.


relax and learn to laugh at yourselves, I meant no offense by it. Don't get too high on the peaks and too low in the valleys.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I think Fran has just negatively changed the way I view European players, from a drafting point of view. So many of these players are uacclimated when they come over to the US, and judging by the end of last season, now is the time to start making our move towards the upper level of the NBA. I think we would take Adam Morrison or reach for some one like Brandon Roy.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

If the Magic had the #1 pick, their best pick would be Gay, IMO. As much as I like Morrison, I think I'd take Gay over him. You guys need a wing, and there isn't a SG good enough to take at #1. 

People question Gay's ability to take over games at the collegiate level. They did the same thing with Villanueva, and look how good he's turned out. I think it has something to do with UConn. They have so much talent, that it's hard to stand out. Rudy Gay is going to be a very good player.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

I'd take Morrison simply because he fills a need. That might be short-sighted, but our draft picks are too valuable right now to be used on potential logjams at any position. In other words, we don't need our own Darko... not named Darko.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

If Pat Williams pulled another rabbit out of his hat and we got the numero uno pick I'd say we trade down a few spots to where we can be relatively sure we can grab Brandon Roy. Even if it just nets a couple second rounders in the future or something. Although it might be tough to do now because it seems like his stock is pretty high right now. They say he isn't even going to workout for anyone outside the top 5.


----------

